# Oh MY!! Naddie's FINALLY GOT IT!



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have only been trying to get her to do this since last Sept !!!!! LOL ( my girl's a bit "slow" LOL )








All my dogs have learned this simple command in one evening training.. .. dear little Naddie has taken a "tad" longer







BUT at least she finally caught on..I was really starting to think she'd never ever "get-it". 
I have been doing it on a fairly regular basis and often thought to just let it go..but I wanted to see if she actually would ever do it and this afternoon I decided to try again and all of the sudden the little paw raised as nice as could be! I was ELATED!!! ( yeah..doesn't take much to make my day...sad huh? ! lol )


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=8808:attachment]

Oh, that's great!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep 10 months is quite a while, but as they say...better late then never. Yay Naddie!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Way to Go Naddie!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Aww, I love when they learn something new. Some are just more stubborn than others. lol

Like us!







Cosy still hasn't learned to do anything but turn sideways to be put on the sofa. LOL


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Aww, I love when they learn something new. Some are just more stubborn than others. lol
> 
> Like us!
> 
> ...





I know what you mean.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

YEA!!! Good girl Naddie.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Way to go Naddie. Matilda won't listen so all I have been able to teach her is sit


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOl it is such a "simple" command and I just couldn't believe she couldn't catch on!! I really couldn't! LOL 
Never , ever had one that didn't pick up on this in ONE EVENING!! I was telling people Naddie was gonna get by on her personality and "cute-ness' but it wouldn't be her "brains" lol. Well , having to take 10months I guess she doesn't qualify for any "einstein"-awards







...but at least she is capable of grasping the concept. 
I adore my little darlin' anyway!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hooray for Naddie!!














Once again, Terry, your love and patience comes shining through. See, you can teach an 'old' dog new tricks!



What's next??







Now that she's on a roll - why stop there??


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> Hooray for Naddie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol .. for the heck of it this evening I thought I'd try to get her 'give the other one"
well.....ahhhh...hmmmm.... look for THAT update about ..lets' see...







on or about May 2007


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215171
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Naddie, way to go girl














You never know till you try though she may surprise you and do the other much quicker now she has the idea...


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok Naddie!!!









I taught Deja to wave.. It took all of about 15 minutes. I just rewarded her for doing what came naturally. I held a treat near her nose but would not let her have it all the time saying "give me a wave". She would paw at my hand and I would give her the treat. I gradually moved back further and further. She caught on quickly. Now the only problem is she waves all the time (without asking)...whenever she wants a treat, to get cuddles. I gues this is really not a problem...it is so darn cute!!!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215171
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well done Naddie


















Now Terri the trick is this: When Naddie gives you paw, say to her, 'no, not that one, the other one'.



I do this with Chloe and I keep saying to her, nope, wrong one, try again. And she actually swaps paws!! I can do this for a while, until she starts to give me a growl - as if to say - 'you stupid woman , make your mind up. Which one do YOU want.


















Anyway congratulations, as they say 'better late than never' LOL LOL





Dede and Chloe from down under


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=215223
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.. Dede ... little Naddie dances to the tune of a different drummer LOL. Missy caught on to the shake hands in one evening! once she had that giving the'other" came almost immediately. She learned to roll over in a very short time..
In all my dogs I could see the "attention" to the task in their eyes... they were focused to understand what was expected. Dear little Naddie seems to look so "blank" lol.. like 'HUH?????


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats to Naddie!!









I have been wanting to teach Tango to shake. How did you teach Naddie?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Go Naddie!







Go Naddie! 







Go Naddie!


----------

